# TMac for Iverson Rumor AGAIN!



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Fran Blinebury and Jonathan Feigan are raising the question again that with the new additions we have added maybe one more deal will be made this summer.

http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2006/08/the_answer_to_tback.html

Can someone pull up the contract specifics up on TMac and AI?

Aside from Team USA ball, things have been slow for rocket fans.

Houston Trades:
TMac
Head
TE

Phil Trades:
AI
Kyle Corver


I think this would work.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

... and why would houston even think about this
-luther head will be a solid player
-if tmac is healthy he can domintate almost any game.
this rumour better not be true, i dont wanna have the older allen iverson as must as i like him i would still prefer tmac and luther then iverson and kk


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

If Iverson is the same age as T-Mac, I will do the trade in no time. But not now. If we trade away T-Mac and Head. 
The line-up would be:
Yao/Deke
Howard/Hayes/Novak
Battier/Novak/Hayes
Snyder/Korver/Azubuike
Iverson/Alston/V-Span/Lucas
Not a bad line up though.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

We already have a lot of shooters at the SF position so we dont need that and also we already have Kirk Snyder and Luther and T-mac can play the SG as well. Also Iverson is much older than T-mac


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It's just an idea, not a rumor. And I don't see why Houston does it.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

find some way to through in both AIs and i'll start entertaining the offer.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

T-Mac, Head, and Alston for AI + AI!
RealGM Trade ID: 3341090
How about that I Start Fires?
I would do that in no time. lol.

P.S. Look how I did that trade. Would the Philly take that? hell yeah. Improvement in RPG, APG and no change in PPG. What a sweet deal?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Allen Iverson once said that if he was paired with Yao itd be an automatic championship.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Allen Iverson once said that if he was paired with Yao itd be an automatic championship.


he said that? wow...but i don't want to give away T-mac for A.I even if A.I was younger


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

thats the stupidist thing ive ever heard.. how would AI be of greater help to us than tmac??


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

iverson avgs more assists.

if the trade does go through
starting 5 in my opinion

iverson
korver
battier or novak
battier or juwan
yao

we got the best center in the nba surrounded by IMO one of the best 3 pt shooters in the league and 2 decent 3 pt shooters and iverson who can shoot from anywhere... not bad


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

dont trade mac, he will show everyone that his injuries are behind him and have a breakout season! book it!!!


----------



## baller213 (Jun 19, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> thats the stupidist thing ive ever heard.. how would AI be of greater help to us than tmac??


well, the reasoning was an older AI is better than an injured Tmac, who can't do much sitting on the bench. Having said that, I wouldn't do this trade. When healthy, i think mcgrady is better than iverson, plus since he's younger you can pair him and Yao up for a much longer period of time before they aren't in their primes anymore. I think the rockets, if healthy, are just one or two more role players away from winning a championship.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The age difference is 4 years however, AI is an ironman. TMac hasn't played a full season in years. I'm a TMac fan just like everyone else however, I can get the same scoring from AI and some penetration as well.

I do like the idea of getting AI2 as well. Oh well, a guy can dream.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I still have faith in T-Mac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:allhail:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Forget about Iverson being an iron man. You need to build a team around him to win. Chris Webber did very little for him. I'll stick with Tmac.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I hope TMAC will come back and prove once again that he is the all-nba player that he is.

However, the Houston organization has a much better idea on the state of TMAC's back and if they feel they rather have an ageing AI than a injured TMAC, there is every possibilty that this trade will be made.

BTW, AI and AI2 for TMAC alston and head is a yes-yes for me.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Yup Mr.P is right.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

if it was 6 years ago maybe!!!
now h### no!!!
yes he tough and durable but Mc grady is Mc grady!!!
I feel we can gun for a championship with Yao and T-mac playing together!!!!!


----------

